# twitching puppy



## sibou_2000 (Apr 28, 2013)

So i have noticed to my new puppy twitches a lot i his sleep... scared me so bad that i woke him up to make sure he was OK... taught he was having a seizure. Is this normal?


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Yes likely just dreaming! Miles twitches, yips, and when he was a baby he used to suckle in his sleep.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Yes, I agree with MilesMom... It's completely normal. Dogs seem to have very "active" dreams throughout their lives! 

Willie sometimes even "runs" in his sleep, and seems to be chasing something (a dream rabbit, maybe?) He also twitches a lot, and yips.


----------



## mlwindc (Feb 8, 2013)

Our Wilson does that too. I like to think he's dreaming of a big field outwest with bison and elk to chase!


----------



## sibou_2000 (Apr 28, 2013)

So right now Vlad has a fever and does not stop shivering... He is not even moving from the couch. Poor baby boy  I gave him some Tylenol and if he gets worse I ll take him to the vet


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

*sibou_2000* -

*Take Vlad to the vet ASAP*- Tylenol is extremely poisonous to dogs of any age, breed or size!

Some say dogs _can_ tolerate 5 mg per pound, but the possibility of a dog suffering liver damage is very high!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

sibou_2000, I sure hope Vlad is okay! 

Please let us know what the Vet says.

Also, as a side note to all members: It's always best to check with your Vet before giving your dog any over-the-counter medications.


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

oh no!! hope he feels better soon!


----------



## GarysApollo (Nov 27, 2012)

I am pretty sure Tylenol is poisonous for dogs and cats.


----------



## mlwindc (Feb 8, 2013)

Poor pup! Please let us know if he's okay!!!


----------



## sibou_2000 (Apr 28, 2013)

So Vlad and i just came back from the ER... His fever is still a little bit elevated and they were able to rule out parvo. I feel so horrible for giving him the tylenol and i should have made my research before giving it to him... the vet gave him some sucralfate and pepcide for his stomach because of the tylenol :-[ and some antibiotics.... He is now resting peacefully and should be fine


----------



## sibou_2000 (Apr 28, 2013)

My little trooper


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

He is so adorable ;D


----------



## mlwindc (Feb 8, 2013)

He's so cute! Glad you made it to the vet. Hope the fever goes away soon!


----------



## sibou_2000 (Apr 28, 2013)

After last night Vlad would not stop trembling/shivering. I taught he was could at first, but even under 2 blankets it has not stopped... Has anyone else experienced that? Please let me know
No vomiting or diarrhea.


----------



## Rapunzel (May 10, 2013)

That does not seem normal and if he's running fever, something is up. Did the vet offer any information as to why your pup could be running fever? Did they do blood work? I would also contact your breeder for answers as well. They should be willing to help you with any concerns you have. Most recommend you have your puppy evaluated by your vet within 72 hours of getting the puppy in case anything is wrong. 

If it were me, I'd bring the puppy to my vet as soon as possible and get some answers. Puppies are very vulnerable since their bodies aren't equipped to fight off illnesses like an older dog can.


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

Poor baby 

Try to call the breeder, I recall Vlad was sick when you were driving him home. Hopefully it's nothing serious, fingers crossed.

I agree with Rapunzel-



Rapunzel said:


> If it were me, I'd bring the puppy to my vet as soon as possible and get some answers. Puppies are very vulnerable since their bodies aren't equipped to fight off illnesses like an older dog can.


Wishing Vlad to get well soon!


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

All pointers during sleep into the REM cycle of such'

display fast muscle twitching actions and sounds yelps cries gurs and more

there dreaming of Greatness ;D

humans worse


----------



## sibou_2000 (Apr 28, 2013)

Update on Vlad.... So this morning around 10 I ended up taking Vlad back to the vet... He was acting really lethargic, wouldn't stop shivering and would barely move and refused food... The Vet examined him and told me that since there was no diarrhea or vomiting there no nothing he could do... I felt so mad and helpless, clearly the puppy was not feeling well. So I took him home where he spent the basically the whole day just laying on the couch  around 5 he finally went to the bathroom and to find out there was blood in his stool... So I rushed him back to the vet... He took some blood and stool samples... he thinks his in intestinal bacteria caused by stress....gave us antibiotics to take home... So now I am waiting for my little boy to get better


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Each dose back it with probiotics mate'

the core is the key to his health

all antibiotics kill great wellness bacteria as well

Great ones and bad ones


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

sibou_2000 - thank you for the update, hopefully in a couple of days your little guy will feel better.

Did the vet suggest to try and feed cooked chicken and rice for a few days?
Vlad should eat yogurt as well, since he will be on antibiotics, oops Rudy already said that while I was typing.

Sending Get well wishes-


----------



## Rapunzel (May 10, 2013)

I was wondering how little Vlad was doing. I really hope he gets better!


----------



## sibou_2000 (Apr 28, 2013)

Vlad id still laying on the couch not moving much... whines a little if you move him... i have been trying to use a syringe to give him a little bit of water... so far no improvement.


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

Hi sibou, I'm not a Vet and can't tell wether he's done enough or not but you might as well get a second opinion and find another one just incase. Dogs can go without food but not without water!!! Specially a pup. :-[
My girl Elza had colitis 3 times during her puppyhood which was accompanied with blooded diarrhoea. The last time she was around 8-9 months old when it happened. She had blooded poo for at least 3 weeks! Very scary!
I have changed her diet to a more hypoallergenic dry and slowly she has improved and we didn't have any digestive issues since. So what I would do is just cook some chicken for him and cut that up to tiny pieces and pour some chicken broth over it too. Like that he will take some liquid in too. At the time my girl couldn't even digest the rice it just went straight through her. 
She also got antibiotics from the Vet but at the same time we gave her probiotic supplement too. Here's a link what we have used. Elza absolutely loved it so it must taste good. 

http://www.viovet.co.uk/Non-Prescri...Canigest_Paste/c119_13_130_2105/category.html

The antibiotics help with the infection/inflammation but at the same time kills the healthy bacteria in their gut. 

I hope little Vlad gets better soon.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

It does not take long to lose a puppy, if its not eating or drinking. Its time to breakout the checkbook and have a vet do a full work up on him.
If your vet is not equipped to do it,find one that is today and get him in today.


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

Hope things improve for you both quickly!


----------



## sibou_2000 (Apr 28, 2013)

Good news everyone the meds worked Vlad woke up a new dog...he is eating and drinking again... Sooo happy ... Vet called he did have some sort of intestinal bacteria... He even tried to jump in the lake behind the house chasing after the ducks :


----------



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

Oh, I am so glad to see this update. I was worried about the little guy.


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

Great news!


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

Wonderful news - what a relief!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Thank you for the update!! 

I was very worried about little Vlad. He is such a little cutie pie, too! So glad he is up to chasing the ducks!! ;D ;D


----------

